# Post Secret



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Maybe some people know of this website, but I thought I would share it with the GTAA community.

http://www.postsecret.com

People mail in secrets of their life and the owner of the site curates his choices each Sunday. The secrets change every week with no backlog.

Have any of you mailed in a secret?
I always have wanted to.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

An interesting site! Some of those postcards are quite funny (my mother keeps a tiny back scratcher on the cistern of the toilet...)


----------

